# Any word on a new Season?



## Rescue1 (Nov 21, 2015)

Or did it become so fake and bloated maybe they called it quits.. Either way I did still watch it, better than a lot of stuff currently on TV..


----------



## sgrizz (Nov 22, 2015)

tonite at 9:00 pm the drama starts


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 22, 2015)

I watched a few minutes of what may have been the first one. Log truck couldn't get up the hill, had a big bunch hook up to tow. Gave up when they kept dicking around with it making like they couldn't do it, bunch up on 2 wheels, etc. They very carefully weren't showing the drive wheels on the truck so we couldn't tell that they weren't driving.

I will say that is the first time in years that I clicked on it and there wsn't a fight of some kind in progress. 

Harry K


----------



## ChiefJack (Nov 25, 2015)

The newest season just started last Sunday Nov 22nd. It was all about Shelby the no PPE wearing swamp man.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 25, 2015)

ChiefJack said:


> The newest season just started last Sunday Nov 22nd. It was all about Shelby the no PPE wearing swamp man.



Saw the add for it. Perfect example of an idiot at play. 

Harry K


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 12, 2015)

I caught one where Shelby was out diving by the bridges for road signs for aluminum to fix his buggy. What they collected after who knows how many hours was about $20 retail here at the steel yard. This is the same guy who sells wood for $5K a log? I'd be out getting more logs and pay the yard for new materials.


----------



## chucker (Dec 12, 2015)

Jim Timber said:


> I caught one where Shelby was out diving by the bridges for road signs for aluminum to fix his buggy. What they collected after who knows how many hours was about $20 retail here at the steel yard. This is the same guy who sells wood for $5K a log? I'd be out getting more logs and pay the yard for new materials.


jim, it must be that southern mentality, or lack there of..... lol


----------



## A10egress (Jan 28, 2016)

So i guess by skipping a few seasons, nothing has changed for the better


----------



## domonick (Oct 10, 2017)

I never really liked it


----------



## zorak (Nov 23, 2017)

I thought The History Channel canceled the show after Gabe Rygard got killed?


----------

